# missing african clawed frog.



## cathburnsy (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all, was just after some advice. I have 3 african clawed frogs, they are about 2 inches long. they live in a good size tank and happily feed and swim around. Problem! Last night I went to bed, all fine and happy, this morning, one of the frogs is missing, I have tipped the house upside down, can not find him anywhere. How long can they survive out of the tank, I have put a bowl of water down in the front room and the hallway so if he is hiding I may tempt him into the bowl. Have found numerous stories about these frogs escaping, and more strange ones of them surviving for weeks, living in the cats bowl!! I really struggled to find these frogs in the first place, they seem so difficult to get hold of.
Thanks
Catherine


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

look in the cat.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

these frogs like most amphibians can climb shear glass and squeese out of tiny holes. i have to ask are u sure its not in the tank. 

otherwise its really down to luck but sound like your doing the right thing (with the bowls of water)

outside the tank i wouldnt give it more than 48 hours unless it finds somewhere damp.


----------



## cathburnsy (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks for the reply, I have pretty much emptied the tank out, apart from the gravel. do they burrow into the gravel, I removed everything else, so this could be the only place left in the tank. I am going to go and check now!!


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had a repeat escape artist that has got downstairs a couple of times. They do dry up pretty quickly.
Just carry on what you are doing with bowls of water and just keep looking.
They look pretty sorry for themselves covered in fluff.


----------



## cathburnsy (Nov 5, 2008)

The hole he has managed to get out of is the small hole that the cables for the filter go through, so he has managed to get through this hole and then another hole in the actual lid about the same size! then of the cabinet which is about 2 feet high and disappeared!! We have taken everything out of the room and checked everything we can think off, poor thing, I only got him last Friday!!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I had albino african clawed frogs years ago and one of them once escaped, one of the cats found it a few hours later in the living room. Fortunately the cat didn't know what to do with it and was just staring at it, good thing the cat saw because I don't think I'd have seen anything other than an oversized dust ball with all the fluff and hairs stuck to it.

Good luck finding it, hope its ok!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

iiisecondcreep said:


> I had albino african clawed frogs years ago and one of them once escaped, one of the cats found it a few hours later in the living room. Fortunately the cat didn't know what to do with it and was just staring at it, good thing the cat saw because I don't think I'd have seen anything other than an oversized dust ball with all the fluff and hairs stuck to it.
> 
> Good luck finding it, hope its ok!


 
That is exactly how I found an escapee!!! :whistling2: And the toad was in the same condition... All furry! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

i want a African dwarf frog:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

good luck, I had a FBT escape, well two and one didn't make it (different viv now) I found it a hard time, as you know it's out somewhere but can't find or help it and wish it knew just to stay put, and stay safe


good luck/hope you found it


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> i want a African dwarf frog:mf_dribble:


Random post lol :no1:
xx


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I had a FBT escape also when I fed them late one night a while ago, I found him a week later alive and well in a plant pot holder : victory:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Is it the same size as they others??? Not smaller? Hope you find it : victory:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Random post lol :no1:
> xx


 I aim to please.


----------



## cathburnsy (Nov 5, 2008)

still no sign of him anywhere! there is nothing in the tank large enough to eat him, so we are assuming he escaped! We have emptied the whole room, left bowls of water but can't find him anywhere. Just wanted to ask, why are they sometimes called frogs and also toads?


----------



## richickle (Sep 11, 2008)

i think its something to do with the fact that frogs normally have smooth skin but the species xenopus laevis (acf) belongs to the family "pipidae" which includes mainly toads - so they have the characteristics of both and nobody can make their mind up - not 100% certain though - rich


----------

